# The GAG quartet: all your memes in one song.*



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2011)

[yt]mghhLqu31cQ[/yt]

* Not ALL of them, but most of them. :V
** Enjoy.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: The GAG quartet: all your memes in one song.*

Not quite _ALL_ the memes! but a good effort.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: The GAG quartet: all your memes in one song.*

Impressive, comrade. 

_Most_ impressive. 

9/10


----------

